
Ask HN: Is there something like s3 but with append? - dhbradshaw
We have a small stream of data -- perhaps 100 or so messages per second.  It would be awesome to be able to divide that data up between a few s3 objects and append to them bit by bit.  But of course s3 doesn&#x27;t allow appending.<p>Does anyone have suggestions for a service we can use in its place?
======
dhbradshaw
Wow, I just realized that I asked this same question 76 days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17903036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17903036)

Suggestions include batching first with AWS Firehose and using multipart
upload.

------
shshhdhs
Maybe use SQS and then batch every X messages?

